# Want to buy: Gheenoe



## Coosa (Oct 6, 2015)

I have been looking for a little while without much luck here in Texas. Was wondering if anyone has or knows of a gheenoe someone is willing to part with. I would prefer an LT25 or Classic but interested in anything.

Would also be interested in any lower cost/smaller skiff. I'm located in Houston. Willing to travel some but would like to avoid the trip to Florida if I can find something closer.


----------



## bd24 (Aug 24, 2016)

Just my .02 for what it is worth. Gheenoes are tippy little water crafts. If you have good balance go for it, but I would hold out for something with a little more stability. Putting two people in a gheenoe makes for a long day. 

Check out microskiff.com if you haven't already.


----------



## Coosa (Oct 6, 2015)

I stand up and fish out of my kayak quite a bit so I'm not too worried about that. I've always heard they are pretty stable though. I know a lot of people love them but I guess it just depends on what you are looking for. Thanks for the input.

I'll keep an eye on microskiff as well. Thank you!


----------



## bd24 (Aug 24, 2016)

Coosa said:


> I stand up and fish out of my kayak quite a bit so I'm not too worried about that. I've always heard they are pretty stable though. I know a lot of people love them but I guess it just depends on what you are looking for. Thanks for the input.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on microskiff as well. Thank you!


At the very least microskiff will give you an idea of other types of craft out there. The classifieds section is pretty active. Good luck in the search.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

We bought a used Gheenoe for fly fishing the rivers in north Arkansas. We have been very happy with it. We mostly use it for a taxi to get us to the good wade fishing spots. It runs pretty shallow and easy to pull over the really shallow shoals. Found a great deal on it up there. It is pretty stable when we do fly fish out of it. 
It has a 3hp Yamaha and a galvanized trailer (all for $700).


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I fished once out of a Gheenoe, one of the smallest models as I understood them, and thought the craft to be very stable. We had 2 people aboard, one to pole and one to fish, and it was very viable as a stand up and fish stalking platform. I also got the impression they are pretty rare in Texas. 

I fish out out of a Commander 140 and if I was fishing solo I'd pick that over a Gheenoe. The Gheenoe, with a small outboard, does give one a ~3 times greater range than the typical kayak. I think the Gheenoe would be tougher to handle and position solo versus a kayak. But if you are off to some far away flat to wade, The Gheenoe with an outboard will get you there when a kayak isn't going to cut it.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Coosa check your PMs


----------

